# Lucky Shot



## amateuraperture (Feb 22, 2011)

Got real lucky with this shot.  I was testing my setup and getting ready to shoot star trails and out of nowhere a shooting star right through my exposure.  I was pretty excited.  I ran in the cabin to share my excitement and by the time I got back out to do star trails, clouds had moved in.  But I didn't care after capturing this shot.  This was taken near Mccall, ID.

ISO800
f/3.5
20sec


----------



## JAFO28 (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Davor (Feb 23, 2011)

you sure did get lucky, beautiful picture, something id hang by the fireplace.


----------



## amateuraperture (Feb 23, 2011)

JAFO28 said:


> Very cool!


 
Thanks!



Davor said:


> you sure did get lucky, beautiful picture, something id hang by the fireplace.


 
Totally, thanks!


----------



## Samerr9 (Feb 23, 2011)

great luck shot  pay a visit to vigas soon


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW! That is a lot of luck!! That is a very nice picture!


----------



## cnutco (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------



## daarksun (Feb 23, 2011)

very cool shot. Nice catch.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 23, 2011)

very cool indeed!


----------



## amateuraperture (Feb 24, 2011)

Samerr9 said:


> great luck shot  pay a visit to vigas soon


 
Thanks, Vegas here I come!



Marc-Etienne said:


> WOW! That is a lot of luck!! That is a very nice picture!


 
Thank you.



cnutco said:


> Nice shot!


 
Thanks.



daarksun said:


> very cool shot. Nice catch.


 
Thanks.  Lucky catch...



Trever1t said:


> very cool indeed!


 
Thank you Trever.


----------



## TomR (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Derrel (Feb 24, 2011)

Pretty nice result! I'd head down to a lottery ticket vendor...


----------



## e.rose (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Feb 24, 2011)

Stunning. Very nice job


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 25, 2011)

So you had secretly thought out your wish BEFORE the shooting star came --- and yet it was granted!?!? 
How much luckier can anyone get? 
And the settings were so very right, too, for this photo! 
GOOD.


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Feb 25, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## Art Photographers (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome things happen to those who go out of there way to use the camera I think. Luck only played partially here as you were out and ready and exposed perfectly. Thanks for sharing this one, its great!


----------



## DxAxN (Feb 25, 2011)

pretty cool shot


----------



## mswiech (Feb 26, 2011)

Excellent shot indeed. I guess you were glad you decided to try some star trails and ended up with something much better.


----------



## amateuraperture (Feb 26, 2011)

TomR said:


> Nice





Derrel said:


> Pretty nice result! I'd head down to a lottery ticket vendor...





e.rose said:


> Awesome!





TheEugeneKam said:


> Stunning. Very nice job





LaFoto said:


> So you had secretly thought out your wish BEFORE the shooting star came --- and yet it was granted!?!?
> How much luckier can anyone get?
> And the settings were so very right, too, for this photo!
> GOOD.





Art Photographers said:


> Awesome things happen to those who go out of there way to use the camera I think. Luck only played partially here as you were out and ready and exposed perfectly. Thanks for sharing this one, its great!





DxAxN said:


> pretty cool shot





mswiech said:


> Excellent shot indeed. I guess you were glad you decided to try some star trails and ended up with something much better.



Thank you all for your nice comments!  I went back out and set up again for star trails, but as you can see in this pic the clouds moved in.  But I didn't care after capturing the shooting star.


----------

